# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Bảo Long giá rẻ

## kimtuthap333

*KHÁCH  SẠN BẢO LONG
*
*Thang Máy, đẹp, sạch, nội thất cao cấp, sang trọng, nhân  viên lịch sự*,….Cách BX Miền Đông 2 phút xe máy. 5 phút đi bộ. Gần CAFE  THỦY TRÚC
*ĐC:* 217 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh - ngay ngã tư Chu Văn An và Đinh Bộ Lĩnh
*BẢNG GIÁ:*
1 giờ: 60.000 đ 
giờ thứ 2: 20.000 đ
*Qua đêm:* 
Phòng đơn: 180.000 đ
Phòng đôi: 250.000 đ.
*Ngày* 
Phòng đơn: 250.000 đ
Phòng đôi: 350.000 đ.




*Cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe từ 04 đến 45 chỗ.
**Mr Bùi Văn Chính.
Tel: 0917 528 756. 0835 111 272*

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dung89

Phòng cũng đẹp nhẩy

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

yuppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## man.may16

Tuyệt vời, cảm ơn bạn

----------


## man.may16

Cái này hay này...

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

7777777777uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kimtuthap333

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kimtuthap333

yuppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

789uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## leptin125

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## leptin125

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## leptin125

789uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kimtuthap333

789uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  ppppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## leptin125

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## vlaemp9u

Up tặng bạn nèk

----------


## cauvong333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## kimtuthap333

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## cauvong333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## leptin125

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## cauvong333

777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  p

----------


## leptin125

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## cauvong333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## pakapo125

789uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## cauvong333

77777777777uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## cauvong333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## cauvong333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## cauvong333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## cauvong333

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp tinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## cauvong333

789uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kimtuthap333

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## soloco333

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp

----------


## cauvong333

789uuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## hoanho222

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teamr08

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyy

----------


## teamr08

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuonglai125

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyy

----------


## teamr08

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## huuloc

Không có chứng minh thư, có thuê được qua đêm không hả bác  :dance: 
vietnam travel

----------


## teamr08

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tuonglai125

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyy

----------


## xaynhavip01

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## xaynhavip01

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## suongheo01

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## hahanoel2013

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## kohan

Phòng đẹp, giá tốt. Chúc đông khách!

----------


## suongheo01

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## hahanoel2013

77777777777777777777uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp  ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## vinhban218

Giá tốt quá

----------

